# Dvi i to hdmi



## TheRealist187 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

This my first post here,

I have a Dell PC , I want to use the video output which is VGA or DVI I and connect it to my AV Receiver which has 5 HDMI inputs,

Is there a DVI I to HDMI adapter or cable?

I have sourced a DVI D to HDMI but it's DVI I I need.


Realist187


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

This adapter should work but you would still need a standard HDMI cable to make the run to your AVR. I would buy it from a local Radio Shack other electronics store instead of purchasing online just in case there is an issue.

For the most part DVI-I and DVI-D are compatible so either *should* work on the Dell side of the connection.

One thing to keep in mind is that there will not be any audio transmitted through that cable, you would have to run a mini jack to RCA like this to send the audio to your AVR.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are many adapters that will work nothing fancy is needed.

Check out this information from RAM Electronics: DVI Information, DVI-I DVI-D DVI-A DVI and HDMI connector and connectivity information


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I think you may run into HDCP handshake issues if your reciever is HDCP compliant and your video card is not. You should do some research.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> I think you may run into HDCP handshake issues if your reciever is HDCP compliant and your video card is not. You should do some research.


Good point. But if you're not watching Blu-Ray movies through the Dell it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## TheRealist187 (Jan 4, 2012)

Cheers for the info lads, yes that is a good point as I have an Anthem Receiver just bought! I will try it out . Thanks again


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

My cable supplier just issued me a box with DVI to HDMI and for me it's a no go as DVI only passes video.:dontknow:


----------

